# This one slipped through Q/C



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Have you ever seen this. The bullet is loaded backwards.....


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

yes

http://www.handgunforum.net/home-de...factory-ammunition-check-your-ammo-folks.html


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

It's supposed to be that way... 


It's a new hollowpoint style....

tumbleweed


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Since Obama was elected and they have been working overtime to produce ammo my wife and I have experienced two case of overloaded 22LR ammo blowing up lightweight pistols (it went through the Ruger and SIG 220 with the conversion okay) and I've had many cases with partial or no extractor grooves. On 9 with no groove actually went through my SIG 226 without a hitch and was found when we policed up the brass. Before that I've never had any trouble at all.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Seen it?
I've even _done_ it!

Don't worry: As long as it has a primer that's right-way-'round, it'll go BANG safely, and it'll do the job.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Don't worry: As long as it has a primer that's right-way-'round, it'll go BANG safely, and it'll do the job.


That is a warm happy thought.:mrgreen:


----------

